# Spurs vs Kings Bet



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

So Kings fans how about an old fashion bet, if the spurs win the series in 6 games or less then you king fans have to switch your avatar to the spurs...if we loose the series then we have to switch our avatar to the kings. 
do we have a deal?

ps. you keep the avatar for 2 weeks


----------



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll do it!


Spurs will win in 4 or 5


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

So...if the spurs win in 7 then no one loses?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> So...if the spurs win in 7 then no one loses?


no the kings win
we have to win the series in 4,5 or 6 games if not then we have king avatars for 2 weeks


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

these sorta bets are running rampant on bbb.net

i just got suckered into one with the cubs and cardinals.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I'll be in it fo sheezy


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

great you in it ezealen


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Im in


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> no the kings win
> we have to win the series in 4,5 or 6 games if not then we have king avatars for 2 weeks


You should say that then. Cause that's not what you said up there ^^^


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

I'll put my name on the kings side of the ledger in this bet. My only condition is that i'm not putting the spurs avatar until the playoffs are over if the kings lose.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

so far we have 
spur fans
roc
amazingrace
timvp2
ezealen?
cbobby

kings fans
deja vu
bigdonut?
detriotdeisel
any others?


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Lookin like 7 games to me!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

go kings


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

cant loose any more


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hopefully the return trip home will wake them up like a swift kick in the nuts.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

so whos actually going to watch this next game? =/


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

hi im new said:


> so whos actually going to watch this next game? =/


I have finals all this week but I will definitely try to watch it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> so far we have
> spur fans
> roc
> amazingrace
> ...


yo what's w/ the ? mark? i told u i was in :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

kings fans thanks for a great series and yall have a nice future..look foward to future games
but pay up


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

lol


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

damnation. roc, remind me after the playoffs to do it. grats to the spurs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> So Kings fans how about an old fashion bet, if the spurs win the series in 6 games or less then you king fans have to switch your avatar to the spurs...if we loose the series then we have to switch our avatar to the kings.
> do we have a deal?
> 
> ps. you keep the avatar for 2 weeks


**** the Spurs, i hope they lose in the next round


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Artestify! said:


> **** the Spurs, i hope they lose in the next round


:rofl:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Really Artestify? I hope they get absolutely lynched by Dallas. :bsmile:


----------

